# 🌺🍃🌻nature walk with my loves!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Another fun day outdoors with my babes just recently. 

Ava enjoying the beautiful scenery
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-172B-4F00-96BF-B89927D4ECA7_zpstzhlwog4.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-C412-4484-983E-E036981E87C4_zpsf14ey7ce.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-BCDF-4F61-9379-DC71036FBF5F_zps2bpaalhp.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-C7C3-422B-A505-A9191898B2CC_zps1f7qfheo.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-9805-4194-968E-A7F3D292C7FA_zps3vvlm07w.png


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Beautiful pictures! Ava looks beautiful in her Pariero dress. Love the picture of her stretching to see what's in the water. I see where Ava gets her love of fashion, you look great.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Beautiful pictures! Ava looks beautiful in her Pariero dress. Love the picture of her stretching to see what's in the water. I see where Ava gets her love of fashion, you look great.



Thanks Michelle! Braxton has a pink Pariero lemon dress. They were two of my faves from last summer. I do love fashion, though I'm dressed pretty casual in that pic lol. Did you order any other Pariero things?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very pretty pics of you with Ava and I love the lemon dress on her !! that reminds me that i'll have to put the lemon dresses on Minnie and on Tootsie soon. they haven't worn theres in a long time. hmmm. I wonder what I can put on Ellie that will match... I cant think of anything offhand... maybe a different dress with some fruit on it ... like her HD cherry dress


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> very pretty pics of you with Ava and I love the lemon dress on her !! that reminds me that i'll have to put the lemon dresses on Minnie and on Tootsie soon. they haven't worn theres in a long time. hmmm. I wonder what I can put on Ellie that will match... I cant think of anything offhand... maybe a different dress with some fruit on it ... like her HD cherry dress



Thanks Elaina! I'm so glad we got the lemon dresses last year. They are perfect summer dresses. Hmmm maybe Ellie's toni Mari dress with the lemons on it would be cute. 
Have you heard back from Pariero about your order? I'm still waiting to hear back about mine. 
It's been very cold here this weekend. It rained all day yesterday, which is pretty strange after we've had really nice weekends for the past few weeks. I haven't gone walking at all this weekend. It's supposed to warm up again soon. I hope. I have cabin fever already lol


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ava looks happy to be out on a walk with her momma. She's looking good in her pretty dress. What a cutie!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! I'm so glad we got the lemon dresses last year. They are perfect summer dresses. Hmmm maybe Ellie's toni Mari dress with the lemons on it would be cute.
> Have you heard back from Pariero about your order? I'm still waiting to hear back about mine.
> It's been very cold here this weekend. It rained all day yesterday, which is pretty strange after we've had really nice weekends for the past few weeks. I haven't gone walking at all this weekend. It's supposed to warm up again soon. I hope. I have cabin fever already lol


me too. the lemon dresses are def. a favorite. oh, good idea. I forgot that the Toni Mari dress had lemons :icescream:
yes, I did hear back from Pariero late afternoon yesterday. I was surprised that it was just a very short note saying hello and that he would let me know as soon as my order shipped. I was expecting to get a message saying some of the things I requested were out of stock. so, just to be sure... I sent him back another email to double check that all the items I requested were out of stock. ( I had also requested the Cool tanks for Minnie and for Tootsie and also for a friend of mines dog who wears a size SS ... but when they got marked down to something like 24.50 , they got sold out and I thought I wouldn't get those but he didn't say anything about those being out of stock , so hopefully I was one of the ones that got the last few ... ) 

I think we are getting the weather that you got only one day later. yesterday was a hot day. Today its a lot cooler , cloudy and it started raining a few hours ago. Tomorrow and Tuesday the high is only supposed to be 51 and 55 degrees. then it gets warmer in the 70's the rest of the week . 
Peter and I took the dogs for a short walk yesterday. Tootsie was panting a lot cause it was hot and humid so we cut it short. 

I really want the Pariero Leila dress so bad for Ellie but I don't want to pay 58 dollars :-(. I see one color is out of stock and the other color is low stock in her size. i'll just be happy with the other things for her but that was the dress I wanted most of all out of everything .... oh, well.... i'm sure there will be other cute things. 
I may put a small DC order in before the 35% off sale ends. I know I want the Sup tank for Ellie in pink, the LD tank for Minnie to match Ellie and Tootsie cupcake mon one , and maybe one or two other LD things ... Maybe the sup tank for Tootise and for Minnie too. not sure exactly yet


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I love your photos Meoshia! The dogs and you always look so stylish and happy. The lemon dress is super-cute. It's Winter here now and we went for a very crisp walk yesterday. I thought I'd take photos to share because Nibbler had his new Cloud Buddy Belt and Chad was in his new 2.5 Buddy Belt but all I got were fuzzy photos that showed nothing. Lol.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Michelle! Braxton has a pink Pariero lemon dress. They were two of my faves from last summer. I do love fashion, though I'm dressed pretty casual in that pic lol. Did you order any other Pariero things?


You may be dressed casual, but your still fashionable.

The only 2 things I got from Pariero lately were the YSL and Panda tank. I keep looking at a couple other things, but just haven't ordered anything else. Not sure if I am or I'm just going to wait for fall/winter. Carolina has acquired a pretty good clothing collection lately and a lot of it is spring/summer. I'm anxious to see what designs everyone will come out with for the fall.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ava looks happy to be out on a walk with her momma. She's looking good in her pretty dress. What a cutie!



Thank you! We try to make the best out of every day. It was a great day. And thanks, Ava loves to dress up 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I love your photos Meoshia! The dogs and you always look so stylish and happy. The lemon dress is super-cute. It's Winter here now and we went for a very crisp walk yesterday. I thought I'd take photos to share because Nibbler had his new Cloud Buddy Belt and Chad was in his new 2.5 Buddy Belt but all I got were fuzzy photos that showed nothing. Lol.



Awe...I hope you are able to get some better pics of Nibbler and Chad in their buddy belts. I'd love to see them. I'm not sure I've seen the cloud color yet. I'll have to check it out. My whole crew is due for new buddy belts soon. Plus I want to try the 2.5 for Brax. As she is right in between the 2 and 3. So I'm sure the 2.5 would be a good fit. 

And thanks so much. These are the most pics I've taken in a while lol. I tend to shy away from the camera since I've gained a few lbs and trying really hard to lose them. Ava is by far more photogenic 😆

Wow it's cold where you live. I couldn't imagine never getting a summer ☀😏


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> You may be dressed casual, but your still fashionable.
> 
> 
> 
> The only 2 things I got from Pariero lately were the YSL and Panda tank. I keep looking at a couple other things, but just haven't ordered anything else. Not sure if I am or I'm just going to wait for fall/winter. Carolina has acquired a pretty good clothing collection lately and a lot of it is spring/summer. I'm anxious to see what designs everyone will come out with for the fall.



Thanks Michele! You are the sweetest❤.

Pariero always has such cute stuff and they're so quick to release new things and then put them on sale, it makes it hard to resist. I know what you mean about wanting to take a break. It's so hard to do with new things being released all the time at different times. If there isn't much more you want for summer, I'd start buying the rest of the fall things you've always wanted from previous collections on the next sale. That way you're caught up by fall and all set for any new releases. I did that last summer for Ava and so glad I did.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Great pictures! Looks like you all had a fun walk. Ava looks so cute in her dress and you look so pretty too!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Great pictures! Looks like you all had a fun walk. Ava looks so cute in her dress and you look so pretty too!



Thanks Camille! We didn't get any walks in this weekend, it was so cold. But it's supposed to warm up this week and I can't wait to get back out there. I hope all is well with you and your babies. Pics soon 😍😘


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Camille! We didn't get any walks in this weekend, it was so cold. But it's supposed to warm up this week and I can't wait to get back out there. I hope all is well with you and your babies. Pics soon 😍😘


Oh it's been cold here too... and rainy. I think we've skipped spring/summer and fast forwarded to autumn already here.  lol I hope some decent weather comes soon so the chis can enjoy some decent walks. Otherwise we're all doing great.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh it's been cold here too... and rainy. I think we've skipped spring/summer and fast forwarded to autumn already here.  lol I hope some decent weather comes soon so the chis can enjoy some decent walks. Otherwise we're all doing great.



How warm does it get there? Does it ever get really hot? Our weather has been up and down too, Spring Summer and fall all in one week lol. This week looks good though. 70's and 80's


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe...I hope you are able to get some better pics of Nibbler and Chad in their buddy belts. I'd love to see them. I'm not sure I've seen the cloud color yet. I'll have to check it out. My whole crew is due for new buddy belts soon. Plus I want to try the 2.5 for Brax. As she is right in between the 2 and 3. So I'm sure the 2.5 would be a good fit.
> 
> And thanks so much. These are the most pics I've taken in a while lol. I tend to shy away from the camera since I've gained a few lbs and trying really hard to lose them. Ava is by far more photogenic 😆
> 
> Wow it's cold where you live. I couldn't imagine never getting a summer ☀😏


I'll try at some point, maybe on the weekend. The cloud is simply gorgeous. It's by far my favourite. Really shiny, ultra soft and just pretty. It looks amazing on Nib's black fur. I think BG has this colour too and it looks stunning on her.  

Buddy Belts Shop - Leather Dog Harness - Fancy Collection

The 2.5 hasn't been a great success so far. It's not hugely different in size, mostly the strap width which looks way better on the little dogs than the 3. Chad fits the middle hole on the 3 and the next one out on the 2.5. Our first walk in it he was really uncomfortable and I took it off. I may have a 2.5 sunshine harness to rehome if his next walk with it doesn't go better.  

You always look so beautiful and happy in photos I would never have guessed that you shy away from the camera. I am quite overweight but I like photos of me with the dogs, even if the dogs are far more photogenic than me because I can look back and 'see' our relationship in those photos. 

We have super-hot summers but we've had no Autumn this year just lots and lots of rain and now it's winter so I feel a bit cheated.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I heard back from Pariero again today... they told me they didn't have the color I wanted in the smile tank for Minnie or for Tootsie, so, I will just get the XS pink one for Ellie. also I had ordered Cool tanks for Minnie and Tootsie and to match the one I got for Ellie and they only had one for Tootsie. so, I told them i'd like the XS Leila dress even though its not on sale cause I see that one color is already sold out in Ellies size and the other color is low stock and I really love that dress... so, i''m waiting to hear back if they have that...

did you hear back yet ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, I just heard back earlier today. He said he would check stock in Japan. I already checked their stock and I see everything I want is still available and doesn't have the triangle by it. I'm ordering the pink smile, pink panda, white Ichigo. 

I was gonna put a DC order in for some wooflink things, 2 items each for Kendall, Bailey and Brax, 1 for Ava, but then I got an email from Melissa that my package is set to arrive today. But it never came. It had some small/med LD things. So I'm gonna wait to see if I get it tomorrow, that way I can try it on and see who fits what between Kendall, Bailey and Brax. Then instead I'll order them 1 Wooflink and 1 LD each.

Hopefully you can get the Leila dress. I'll pass on it for now, as I like some of the other things better. If it goes on sale, I may get one. I get the feeling it's gonna sell out though lol

Is that dress not on the Japan site? I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> How warm does it get there? Does it ever get really hot? Our weather has been up and down too, Spring Summer and fall all in one week lol. This week looks good though. 70's and 80's


It really varies, here you just never know. lol Right now it's 13C (which is about 55F I think), but it's meant to go up into the 20s in the next few days so about 70-80F too. It can get hotter than that and the last 2 summers were great and really hot, but it's not looking good this year so far. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, I just heard back earlier today. He said he would check stock in Japan. I already checked their stock and I see everything I want is still available and doesn't have the triangle by it. I'm ordering the pink smile, pink panda, white Ichigo.
> 
> I was gonna put a DC order in for some wooflink things, 2 items each for Kendall, Bailey and Brax, 1 for Ava, but then I got an email from Melissa that my package is set to arrive today. But it never came. It had some small/med LD things. So I'm gonna wait to see if I get it tomorrow, that way I can try it on and see who fits what between Kendall, Bailey and Brax. Then instead I'll order them 1 Wooflink and 1 LD each.
> 
> ...


I really hope I get the Leila dress. I loved it so much as soon as I saw it .... yes, it is on the Japan site. when you are on the Main page ... you scroll down to the very bottom of the page and it is listed under recommended items along with a dog carrier with cartoons on it, the Gena tank , and some cell phone cases 

good idea for you to wait until you get your DC order... I wonder if my fun summer time dress is on the way... i'll have to look up on my account to see if it shipped. I will wait till Wednesday ( last day of the sale ) , to put an order in... i'll be using up my rewards points. I have 800 before the order with the fun summer top, so I will have a bit more if that shipped .


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute pics 🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

TinaGirl said:


> Cute pics 🐶
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks 😊😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I really hope I get the Leila dress. I loved it so much as soon as I saw it .... yes, it is on the Japan site. when you are on the Main page ... you scroll down to the very bottom of the page and it is listed under recommended items along with a dog carrier with cartoons on it, the Gena tank , and some cell phone cases
> 
> 
> 
> good idea for you to wait until you get your DC order... I wonder if my fun summer time dress is on the way... i'll have to look up on my account to see if it shipped. I will wait till Wednesday ( last day of the sale ) , to put an order in... i'll be using up my rewards points. I have 800 before the order with the fun summer top, so I will have a bit more if that shipped .



Well I finally got my DC order. I had originally ordered the organic skull Dress size sm, the tres chic tutu dress, and small med in Cupcakemon tee, monster milk tee and Eyemon tee. Cupcakemon was replaced with a vintage organic tee set since it was sold out. But the vintage tee set was missing from my package 😥. I just don't understand how she makes these mistakes. I sure hope I don't have to wait for it to come all the way from LD. The organic skull dress in size small runs bigger than the hero dress did?! Can't understand this as they are the same cut, only one is sleeveless. But, it fits Brax, which I am glad about. And surprisingly the small med Eyemon fits Kendall! Which I'm thrilled about. Because finding something LD that fits her has been a challenge since size med is out of the question. And the monster milk fit Bailey perfect. So from now on, I'll just order small med and see who it fits, like I did this time. It seems this new line ran kinda big. So I may eventually order small and xs Eyemon for Ava and Brax. 

I put my DC order in last night for the following:

LD Nom Nom small/med
LD food monster shirt small/med ( I think both of these are unisex and Bailey and Kendall can share)

LD cupcake tank in mint Small/med, I don't know who this will fit I'm fine with whomever it works out for between Brax and Kendall 

Wooflink hype tank for Bailey

Wooflink sup tank for Brax

Wooflink hello sunshine top in purple for Brax

Wooflink summer tutu in yellow for Ava
My other 3 dogs were the main focus for this order, so Ava only got one thing

I also heard back from Pariero about Ava's smile tank, panda, and Ichigo. He will let me know when those ship.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Well I finally got my DC order. I had originally ordered the organic skull Dress size sm, the tres chic tutu dress, and small med in Cupcakemon tee, monster milk tee and Eyemon tee. Cupcakemon was replaced with a vintage organic tee set since it was sold out. But the vintage tee set was missing from my package &#55357;&#56869;. I just don't understand how she makes these mistakes. I sure hope I don't have to wait for it to come all the way from LD. The organic skull dress in size small runs bigger than the hero dress did?! Can't understand this as they are the same cut, only one is sleeveless. But, it fits Brax, which I am glad about. And surprisingly the small med Eyemon fits Kendall! Which I'm thrilled about. Because finding something LD that fits her has been a challenge since size med is out of the question. And the monster milk fit Bailey perfect. So from now on, I'll just order small med and see who it fits, like I did this time. It seems this new line ran kinda big. So I may eventually order small and xs Eyemon for Ava and Brax.
> 
> I put my DC order in last night for the following:
> 
> ...


oh, I am soooo mad :foxes15: . I just sent you a long reply and then , when I went to submit reply, it said I wasn't signed in ... 

glad to hear you got your DC order . too bad the vintage set wasn't in it. I hope you get it soon. 
I messaged Melissa to ask if the one item i'm waiting for , the WL fun summer top in pink size 1 for Ellie was on its way and she said she just sent it , so I should get it by Saturday. 

I found the same thing with the Organic Mighty dress I ordered for Ellie in size XS. it fit her perfect ... not like the XS My hero dress... that one ran so short and alittle too snug . 
which one is the food monster shirt ? is that the monster milk shirt ? 

I will be placing 2 DC orders by tonight. I will get the sup tank for Ellie and for Tootsie along with the cupcake mon tank . I figured out I will get free shipping on that and can use all my rewards points and the whole order will be free
then I will put in another order... just enough to get the free shipping. I will get a vintage set for Ellie, and the Lovely organic top for Ellie in the other grey color cause I love that top so much I want both colors . 

I heard back from Pariero too... they do have the XS Leila dress in pink for Ellie. 

I am going to try not to order any LD and WL . we will see if I can do this . with Pariero , it will be harder though. there are 2 tanks coming soon ( someone I know sent me a pic of them ). One has a cute little bear climbing up the eifel tower and it has cupcakes, donuts, and a smiley face on it and comes in 2 colors. the other one has what looks like McDonalds French fries on it and on the red box that the fries are in it has the CC logo and under it , it says " i'm lovin it " that one comes in 2 colors too ... red and pink 

finally, we are having a nice sunny day here. its been so cold the past couple days... its so good to see the sun :sunny:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The food monster is light gray and sleeveless. I do t remember the mighty dress? I do want some more vintage tee sets for all of the dogs though. 

Wow lol, seems a few other people keeping track of Pariero besides us two. Those new PE things sound nice. I think it's impossible to take a break from Pariero. 

Glad you can get the Leila dress. I'm gonna try to wait for that one. I was looking at it again and I like the creme color.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.louisdog.com/shopping.do?cmd=goodsView&spcd=CL151FMST&sFlag=1&vFlag=1


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The food monster is light gray and sleeveless. I do t remember the mighty dress? I do want some more vintage tee sets for all of the dogs though.
> 
> Wow lol, seems a few other people keeping track of Pariero besides us two. Those new PE things sound nice. I think it's impossible to take a break from Pariero.
> 
> Glad you can get the Leila dress. I'm gonna try to wait for that one. I was looking at it again and I like the creme color.





Chiluv04 said:


> louisdog ★Food Monster


ohhh, ok. I remember now. I was getting that one confused with monster milk. hehe. its so hard to keep track of all the names . I wouldn't mind that one too but I wont order anymore except the ones I mentioned ( for now  ) . 

yeah, the cute Pariero things are so tempting. in XS the white was all sold out in the Leila dress , and the pink was low stock. i'm not sure about the size SS... I think one color was either low stock or sold out in SS too. that is , on the chart on the Japan site. the US site says all are available I think... I like the white too. maybe they will have it in Minnies size when they finally make them down some ... 
some Pariero things I can do without but there are some ... I just have to have . LOL


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, ok. I remember now. I was getting that one confused with monster milk. hehe. its so hard to keep track of all the names . I wouldn't mind that one too but I wont order anymore except the ones I mentioned ( for now  ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they do get a bit confusing to keep up with. Not very much LD is boy friendly, which is why I ordered that one. I just checked, and it looks like the Leila dress is sold out in the creme color. I also watched the YouTube video for the two new Pariero tanks. I def like the one with the fries and Chanel logo on it. Hopefully they'll be releasing those, since they don't show them coming soon on either site. 

For now I'm pleased with what I've ordered. I really hope to hear back soon about those vintage tanks, it would've been nice to have them now that it seems to be officially summer. I think the next few days here are going to be 70's and 80's.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah they do get a bit confusing to keep up with. Not very much LD is boy friendly, which is why I ordered that one. I just checked, and it looks like the Leila dress is sold out in the creme color. I also watched the YouTube video for the two new Pariero tanks. I def like the one with the fries and Chanel logo on it. Hopefully they'll be releasing those, since they don't show them coming soon on either site.
> 
> For now I'm pleased with what I've ordered. I really hope to hear back soon about those vintage tanks, it would've been nice to have them now that it seems to be officially summer. I think the next few days here are going to be 70's and 80's.


oh, true. those Monster milk and Food monster would be good for a boy or a girl. my first choice probably would of been the cream color Leila dress but I think the pink is so pretty too. I just love the style of that dress for the summer. oh, I really hope they release both of those Pariero tanks. I love them both !! but, I don't mind if they wait awhile before they release them. I have spent enough money on dog clothes for awhile now . I am taking a break now . hehe ( I think ) 
i'm going to put my DC order in soon like in the next hour or so before I change my mind or get too tired to order


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, true. those Monster milk and Food monster would be good for a boy or a girl. my first choice probably would of been the cream color Leila dress but I think the pink is so pretty too. I just love the style of that dress for the summer. oh, I really hope they release both of those Pariero tanks. I love them both !! but, I don't mind if they wait awhile before they release them. I have spent enough money on dog clothes for awhile now . I am taking a break now . hehe ( I think )
> 
> i'm going to put my DC order in soon like in the next hour or so before I change my mind or get too tired to order



I heard back about the vintage sets, and Melissa said they are on their way soon. Thank goodness. 
Ugh that makes two of us, I feel like we both spend so much on dog clothes, but you take the cake! lol you order more in bulk than I do. I can't believe how quickly and how much Ava's wardrobe has grown though. Now I need to add a bit more to the other dogs. I used to never dress Kendall and Bailey in summer things, so they are overdue for some more sleeveless things. 

I need to take a break too. It's so hard though! Melissa is adding new things finally from For Pets only, and Walkies couture and hopefully Milk and pepper. I'm in no hurry to order their things though, as they are crazy expensive.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I heard back about the vintage sets, and Melissa said they are on their way soon. Thank goodness.
> Ugh that makes two of us, I feel like we both spend so much on dog clothes, but you take the cake! lol you order more in bulk than I do. I can't believe how quickly and how much Ava's wardrobe has grown though. Now I need to add a bit more to the other dogs. I used to never dress Kendall and Bailey in summer things, so they are overdue for some more sleeveless things.
> 
> I need to take a break too. It's so hard though! Melissa is adding new things finally from For Pets only, and Walkies couture and hopefully Milk and pepper. I'm in no hurry to order their things though, as they are crazy expensive.


oh, good. glad your vintage sets are on the way. I put my 2 DC orders in and got just what I said. now, I don't think I want anymore LD or WL. lol, yeah, I do order in bulk.. I think cause I don't want to ever pay for shipping and with Pariero , you have to order 200 dollars for free shipping. I don't need anything else at all 
I saw that Melissa addeded some new things. like the Toni Mari nighties that have owls on it. they look very cute. and then I saw a lacy bear top... did you see that one ? i couldn't figure out the make of it, do you know ? they look really cute but wayyyyy too expensive ... i think 80 dollars. and the size chart looks alittle strange too...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, good. glad your vintage sets are on the way. I put my 2 DC orders in and got just what I said. now, I don't think I want anymore LD or WL. lol, yeah, I do order in bulk.. I think cause I don't want to ever pay for shipping and with Pariero , you have to order 200 dollars for free shipping. I don't need anything else at all
> 
> I saw that Melissa addeded some new things. like the Toni Mari nighties that have owls on it. they look very cute. and then I saw a lacy bear top... did you see that one ? i couldn't figure out the make of it, do you know ? they look really cute but wayyyyy too expensive ... i think 80 dollars. and the size chart looks alittle strange too...



Yes 😍 that's the For Pets only lace bear tee. I had asked her last winter if she could add this brand. And finally she's getting around to it. I think I shared done pics of another brand on FB with you called Walkies Couture. She's adding that brand too. $80 is pricey. That's pretty close to LD hoodies pricing. If I ever order it'll be 1 here and there but with a really good sale. She's also trying to add Milk and Pepper new line. 

Here's some from Milk & Pepper

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-E865-4F39-A916-9D31B79B2FEC_zpsmmodfts0.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-8D3D-4BAD-909F-563568480589_zpsnvlzgeg5.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-66F0-40AD-B9B7-A0B06DA85FB6_zpsihvd3kfr.png


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes &#55357;&#56845; that's the For Pets only lace bear tee. I had asked her last winter if she could add this brand. And finally she's getting around to it. I think I shared done pics of another brand on FB with you called Walkies Couture. She's adding that brand too. $80 is pricey. That's pretty close to LD hoodies pricing. If I ever order it'll be 1 here and there but with a really good sale. She's also trying to add Milk and Pepper new line.
> 
> Here's some from Milk & Pepper
> 
> ...



I have seen the Milk and Pepper site. I like there things but i'm not a fan of skulls really... I looked up there site once when LD showed a pic of some skull things on there FB page and one of the items was a Milk and Pepper. 

did you see the new LD ? some boys tanks. I think 4 to choose from. they are called Grunge Glamour. I love the alphabet one the best


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I have seen the Milk and Pepper site. I like there things but i'm not a fan of skulls really... I looked up there site once when LD showed a pic of some skull things on there FB page and one of the items was a Milk and Pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the new LD ? some boys tanks. I think 4 to choose from. they are called Grunge Glamour. I love the alphabet one the best



Yes😍I love them all and need them all for my little boy 😍❤❤❤💕. Especially now that I know he can wear small med.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

love it look like fun


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> love it look like fun



Thanks so much Christie! We had a blast!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Mioshia, Can you please tell me what the little squares mean on your title 'nature walk? I've seen them in multiples, or singles. Thanks. I'm SO computer illeterate.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Hi Mioshia, Can you please tell me what the little squares mean on your title 'nature walk? I've seen them in multiples, or singles. Thanks. I'm SO computer illeterate.



Hi Susan, I don't see any squares? But I think I know what your talking about lol. I use my iPhone emojis, so right before 'nature walk' there's actually some flower emojis, which is probably what you're seeing as squares? If I were to go on my laptop to the desktop version of chi people, I wouldn't be able to see those emojis.


----------

